# What cables do you use?



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Since we know about the picks and strings, this seems to be the next logical choice.


I'm using Planet Waves. They do sound better than cheap cables especially in longer runs. More clarity. They do seem to crap out every year or so and with the life time warranty I just take them back to L&M and grab a new one. No charge, no questions asked.

The George Ls have more top end but I can't seem to make them worth crap. They can be a little harsh with a bright guitar or amp.


.02


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I use wireless units. You never know what how clean the electricity in some places. I've been shocked before, and that will never happen again...........


----------



## marshallman (Feb 3, 2006)

I've been using the same yorkville cable for the last three years. Cost me 8$. It does the job fine.


----------



## ted13 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have now finally completey changed over to george l's cables.

My First experience with george l's was in a studio in NY. we where recording a LesPaul through a 100w plexi on 10 and a 412 with greenbacks. We started off using a digiflex cable and then someone suggested trying the george l's. from teh control room the difference was noticable immediatly. much more pure adn focused sounding. it truely sounded like the entire studio signal chain had been upgraded. it was impressive. 

Second experince, i started adding george l's cables to my live rig, here and there, one by one, never really noticed a huge difference. the magik happend when i all at once replaced my last 3 cables with george l's all at the same time. It was in soundcheck, right before a show. I fired up my VBA 400 and ........... ya, that was it, nothing, absolutly nothing, it was amazing, no hiss, no buzz, no hum. my rig had always been prone to being noisy in all the clubs. Now with george L's running head to toe, nothing but dead silence. Impressive i must say. 

Ted :rockon:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am currently running Monster Cables. Not bad, could be better


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

I use Planet Waves. I still have to get the PW Cable Station, but I'm waiting to get my pedalboard built. For now I just use some homemade ones for my pedals.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Mostly Road Hog right now. I think there might be a Digiflex in there somewhere.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Yorkville for me. Not to much money, work just fine and they have lasted 100x times longer than any other cable I have ever used.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I make my own with switchcraft plugs and MIJ double insulated mic cable $1.39 a foot, they are very high quality.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm currently using Planet Waves. They're reasonably priced, and I've yet to have one die on me.


----------



## ryan (Mar 3, 2006)

I've been usinig the Evidence audio Lyric HG cable and I like it a lot.

In fact, I want to rewire my whole rack with it, but the shortest length I can buy in bulk is 250 feet and all I need is about a third of that. If anyone else is looking for a good chunk of this cable in bulk shoot me an e-mail and maybe we can split an order

thanks,

ryan
[email protected]


----------



## northender (Feb 21, 2006)

Planet Waves - no problems.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

George L's between the pedals and from the last pedal to the amp. Currently using a Bullet coiled cable between the guitar and first pedal. I think the high end roll-off of the Bullet cable mellows out the sound of the George L's, which can be shrill sounding on their own.


----------



## Welladjusted (Feb 19, 2006)

planet waves. no complaints


----------



## radio8myguitar (Mar 3, 2006)

Road Hogs,Road Hogs,Road Hogs...


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

Planet Waves


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Do cables really make a difference in sound? Ehh well I use a Supra cable, a Hosa patch cable and some no name tweed cable. Would the sound be better as in more clarity, less feedback and less hum if I were to use Planet Waves or Monter cables or something?


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm mostly using BRTB cables these days. Rugged as hell, made in Canada, inexpensive, sound great!


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

noobcake....yes cables do make a difference. It is more noticable as the equipment it is used on becomes higher end stuff. Therfore you will hear it more on a $3000 handwired tube amp than on a $300 SS amp. I use planet waves and have found that the Yorkville cables are the best of the cheaper brands.

Tarl


----------



## cheesey (Feb 17, 2006)

planet waves on board , evidence audio melody instrument


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm really digging George L's that I got from Ted(Guitarpartscanada). They are a little stiff though, I hope they loosen up some.


----------



## iggs (Apr 6, 2006)

George L's all the way ... love them for my pedalboard, it's so easy to cut it to desired length, super reliable, great sound and smaller diameter then the regular cable (.155) which makes it much easier to wire everything neat and tidy.
Also use them (.225) from my guitar to p-board to amp.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I use a wireless unit between the guitars and the Tonelab.

When I use cables it's always Switchcraft ends with Beldon cable with shrink tube for stress relief on the ends.


I'm doubtful as to the impact to sound unless you're using junk cables or very old ones.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Planet waves.

Got a 20 foot at LA Music for $34.00


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I use the random rope cables...I don't know who makes them, but I bought them at L&M.








I have one like these, and one that has a rubber thing over the metal case at the end.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Used to be Monster exclusivly... now it's the pre switch era Planet Waves.

KHINGPYNN


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Was using George L's, switched to DiMarzio (very nice, durable).


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just switched to George L's all together, PRS Soapbar->pedal board->Fender The Twin. And like some have said here, it's a bit too bright, at least for my setup I suppose. So I'm sticking to my Planet Waves between the guitar and the pedal board, it seems to "warm" the sound up a bit.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

I use the $1.99 ones from L&M...


----------



## jimbo_francis (Mar 23, 2006)

*Cables*

I got some nice Peavey cables and they work fine.

JiMBo


----------



## cale0906 (Apr 15, 2006)

I use George L's .............sound great but stiff. Would like to try the Lyric cables but are expensive


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

*What cables do I use*

I like Lexes cables. They are indestructible-the smaller size comes with a flex-metal covering and the 20' size is the same metal covering with a rubber sheath covering that.

Bogoboy


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I was just scanning the Planet Waves Website and the "circuit breaker" cables look pretty cool. Nice feature. You can push the breaker button before unplugging your guitar and you dont get that huge feedback. Nice for live guitar changes.


----------



## stratmaniac (Feb 2, 2006)

George L's for the pedal board, made a big difference in clarity. Spectraflex to the amp and to the guitar.


----------



## fuel37 (Feb 19, 2006)

I use these nice tweed cables... not sure who they are made by but they seem pretty quiet. I will eventually start upgrading to George L's though. Has anybody tried their pedalboard kit?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

> Has anybody tried their pedalboard kit?


Bought the kit at L&M a couple of months ago, I ended up buying some more plugs as it only comes with 10 L-Type plugs. It's more economical to buy the kit if you are going to be upgrading your present pedal cables.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I use a wireless between the guitar and the Tonelab.

I never use long runs of high impedance cable, but in general, Beldon cable with Switchcraft ends (made under many brands)and shrink tube for stress relief works perfectly well and they're easy enough to repair.

Brand loyalty for cables?

LOL

They're cables.

Unless you use junk I seriously doubt many people would pick one over another in a blindfold test.


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have had alot of cables over the years, and had to replace 2 to 3 a year.
I bought my first Planet waves cable 2 years ago (still OK!) and started replacing my others as well. There Speaker cables are really nice too! :2guns:


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Planet Waves*

I think the planet waves cables are overpriced hype..............I have a couple of the gold tipped ones with the whole assembly encased in a rubber/plastic housing .and with the icons of a guitar and amp on each end so you know where to plug it...haha.....comes with extra different coloured coding thingys. Not too sturdy looking and if one goes down........how the hell do you fix em. 
Going to try george L's for this reason ...if it goes .. unscrew it cut off the trouble area stick it back on and screw it down.
Regarding Monster Cable..........I've got a buddy who spent over 120 bucks on a 10 ft guitar cable for recording and the difference is...MINIMal in terms of sound.
Ray


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I make my own, Belden professional cable and Neutrik ends (both straight and 90's depending on the application). I also make my own mic cables as well. It might not be the cheapest way of doing things but I've had great results and they last.


----------

